# Best free Win 7 64 Blu ray player?



## shevanel (Sep 24, 2009)

I just got a bd drive from newegg and it came with power dvd 8 bd edition and its horrible, Ive never liked power dvd anyway..

Can someone suggest a better player?


----------



## francis511 (Sep 24, 2009)

http://mpc-hc.sourceforge.net/


----------



## shevanel (Sep 24, 2009)

ive downloadd that one but says "cannot render file" whenever i try to open the bd directory


----------



## francis511 (Sep 24, 2009)

Day-um rly ? I recommended it because it`s so compatible !. Maybe you should just download the right codecs to use wmp.


----------

